# Possible swap in Lexington,MA-Trying to gauge interest



## 66TigerCat (Jun 3, 2015)

Just talked to my good friend Nick from Curious Velo in Lexington,MA and he expressed interest in having a swap meet in a few weeks and I wanted to throw it out here to see if anyone in would be interested in buying/selling. He's thinking about June 21st, the day after the Fitchburg show/swap (assuming it doesn't rain on Sat. since that is the rain date for Fitchburg). He's got room for around 15 vendors and there is additional parking around the corner. I realize it's just a few weeks away but I think he could pull it together if there is enough interest. You can call Nick directly at Curious Velo - 781-862-5111 - send me a PM or just reply to this post. Thanks.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 3, 2015)

You can count me in as a shopper - I've been wanting to See Nick's new space anyway.


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Kind of short notice. I usually need to know a few months a head of time. But he could still put in a good meet. Just have to get the word out.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 3, 2015)

catfish said:


> Kind of short notice. I usually need to know a few months a head of time. But he could still put in a good meet. Just have to get the word out.




Yes, I agree. He's thinking of having them a few times a year. Just trying to get the ball rolling.......


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 3, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Yes, I agree. He's thinking of having them a few times a year. Just trying to get the ball rolling.......




Ive met Nick a few times and he is a great guy so I would definitely check out a swap at his new place. Having said that, what the North East needs is to do a better job promoting and supporting the swaps we already have not starting a bunch of new ones. I for one would much prefer a few bigger swaps a year rather than a bunch of smaller ones. Just my opinion.


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Ive met Nick a few times and he is a great guy so I would definitely check out a swap at his new place. Having said that, what the North East needs is to do a better job promoting and supporting the swaps we already have not starting a bunch of new ones. I for one would much prefer a few bigger swaps a year rather than a bunch of smaller ones. Just my opinion.




I agree. And maybe not have two on the same day as well.......


----------



## mike j (Jun 3, 2015)

... within forty miles of one another. I like the bigger swaps myself.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 4, 2015)

...what they said.


----------



## Curious Velo (Jun 12, 2015)

Finally got onto the forum. Hi to all, the swap is going to be held on Sunday July 12th at the rear of 97 Mass Ave, Lexington, MA.


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 12, 2015)

I may be a player.


----------

